# need something to use guide bushings on! Help Please!!



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hello, i would like to buy a plexi glass plate to go on my router, does anyone sell one that will take guide bushings? my router does not have the set-up to hold one, neither does my router table i would like a plexi glass plate with he right sized hole so i can buy guide bushings, can someone please lead me to a good big set of guide bushings? thanks so much
Jeff


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff, MLCS has some. I get great service from them and free shipping. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jeff,

I like the Oak-Park base plates, but I got the guide bushings from lee valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51208&cat=1,43000


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

unlimitedwoodworker,
Here are a couple of links that may help you.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

scrollwolf


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, when it comes to routers Oak Park has the knowledgeable sales staff who can give you the correct answers the first time. They will know which base plate fits your router. They were the first to offer the larger size guide bushings in N.A. and carry the biggest size selection that I know of. In addition to that they also carry a nice assortment of templates for creating different shapes quick and easy. Before you make a purchase anywhere spend the time to check out the web site. I know I am glad I did. There is a link at the top of our home page.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I have a Ryobi and I was warned when I bought my dovetail jig that I would have trouble finding a base to fit it that used PorterCable standard bushings.
They were right.
Finally found one at Woodcraft that was perfect -- It's by Jasper 6.5" clear - with standard opening -- predrilled for a LARGE variety of routers.
I especially liked that it was specifcally predrilled - with matching holes -- not slots like some other 'universal' bases.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

ok thanks guys! i dont know if they will have one for my router since its a black and deckar but we'll see.


----------



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

Scrollwolf:
See your post about bushings from Harbor Freight,have you tried any of there router bits.If so how do they compare to the more expensive bits out there.
Thanks.
Tim.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Harbor Freight just opened in my area. Opening day they gave free screwdriver sets at the door. The one thing I noticed was most of the tools and machines are made in China. I thought a Chinese Junk was a boat!

Gary


----------

